# Did you know cows like watermelon?



## Donna from Mo (Jan 8, 2003)

At least my Jersey heifer, Secret, likes watermelon. I slid the rind under the fence, and she ate all the red part I'd left.


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2007)

Yes, I knew cows like watermelon. They LOVE watermelons!


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

You bet they do, just this morning I feed them leftover fathers day watermelon.


----------



## prairiegirl (Nov 2, 2004)

It's a real treat for ours. Of course the chickens see it and they scramble into the fenced area to see what they can get, which usually isn't much after the cows are done.

prairieigirl


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2007)

If there is a pasture near the melon packing houses here often toss their culls in for the cattle to eat.

.....Alan.


----------



## YuccaFlatsRanch (May 3, 2004)

Not only watermelon, but cantelope too. They also like tomatoes, pumpkins, turnips, carrots and beets, and ...... Not much my cow won't eat. Leftover bisquits and stale bread. Mine eat the watermelon rind too.


----------



## ericakc (Jun 29, 2006)

Nice picture. I can hear her slurping the juice.


----------

